# Funniest Christmas decorations



## Andrew2382 (Dec 7, 2009)

E-mail that I got from a friend










"Good news is that I truly out did myself this year with my Christmas decorations. The bad news is that I had to take him down after 2 days. I had more people come screaming up to my house than ever. Great stories. But two things made me take it down. 

First, the cops advised me that it would cause traffic accidents as they almost wrecked when they drove by. 

Second, a 55 year old lady grabbed the 75 pound ladder almost killed herself putting it against my house and didn't realize he was a dummy until she climbed to the top (she was not happy). By the way, she was one of many people who attempted to do that. My yard couldn't take it either. I have more than a few tire tracks where people literally drove up my yard."


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 7, 2009)

This is so funny...  You get some rep for this!


----------



## random3434 (Dec 7, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> E-mail that I got from a friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HA! My brother sent me that one, too funny!


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 7, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


>


 
What would even be better would be if he could have gotten the dummy's legs to slowly kick in a bicycle like fashion.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Si modo (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Phoenix (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 8, 2009)

Eve said:


>



Oh, deer!


----------

